# How to become a Krav Maga Instructor ??



## German Coach (Jan 4, 2007)

without becoming poor ? 

I would like to become a Krav Maga Instrcutor. because I realy like this style and I am convinced it is the most realistic self defence one can learn.

I am not a absolut Beginner in the Martial Arts especially in Arts where you hit and kick (look at my profile). I also took part at several Krav Maga weekends in the past two years. 

The problem (here in Germany) is, that the Krav Maga federations want me to pay more then 2000,- Euro (that is more then Dollars) to become a Krav Maga Instructor, although I am alredy a approved Instructor in Boxing, Kick-Boxing, Muay Thai and general self-defence plus a BB in Taekwon-Do.

Have you any idea how to get such a certificate ? I my hometown I have dozens of students who interested to learn Krav Maga and my group would be the first here in Bonn.

Perhaps there is a way to be recognized by an US or UK organization ?

Thank for the information !


----------



## Infinite (Jan 4, 2007)

Hiya, my boss's twin sister was an instructor in the Israeli army. I'll check to see if she has any information on this for you.

My boss is off till the 15th tho so I'm not sure when I can get that information.


----------



## German Coach (Jan 4, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Hiya, my boss's twin sister was an instructor in the Israeli army. I'll check to see if she has any information on this for you.
> 
> My boss is off till the 15th tho so I'm not sure when I can get that information.


 
Thank !


----------



## CKM (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi German Coach,
With all the weekend training, you should have received some type of recognition. I would recommend finding an instructor and receiving an instructorship under that school/instructor...it may take a while. I would actually recommend hosting a seminar and bring in an instructor if there isnt one near by and try and work out some type of priavate training on the side towards an instructorship. Im not associated with the the regular Krav-Maga assc. Im with Commando Krav-Maga. www.combatsurvival.com contact local instructor near by you and speak with them.
If you need anything more let me know.

Be safe, 
Rick
CKM Level II Instructor
combatsurvival.net


----------



## German Coach (Jan 4, 2007)

CKM said:


> Hi German Coach,
> With all the weekend training, you should have received some type of recognition. I would recommend finding an instructor and receiving an instructorship under that school/instructor...it may take a while. I would actually recommend hosting a seminar and bring in an instructor if there isnt one near by and try and work out some type of priavate training on the side towards an instructorship. Im not associated with the the regular Krav-Maga assc. Im with Commando Krav-Maga. www.combatsurvival.com contact local instructor near by you and speak with them.
> If you need anything more let me know.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks alot - I just wrote a email to combatsurvival !

Regards

Hans


----------



## mrhnau (Mar 14, 2007)

German Coach said:


> Thanks alot - I just wrote a email to combatsurvival !
> 
> Regards
> 
> Hans


Hi German Coach... any response yet? I"m a bit curious


----------



## German Coach (Mar 14, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> Hi German Coach... any response yet? I"m a bit curious



too expensive


----------



## Remi Lessore (May 2, 2007)

How to become a (serious) KM instructor without becoming poor!
The Federation Europeen de Krav Maga is the largest KM organsiation in Europe www.krav-maga.net/uk/. Contact: webmaster@krav-maga.net or remi.lessore@onetel.net
To qualify as an instructor you must:
1. Attend two 'long' courses under the direction of Richard Douieb. These take place in Paris in December and in Montpellier in July every year. They are excellent, they last 5 days each and cost 320 euros each for non-members (300 euros for members). The instructor training is free and lasts an extra hour each day.
And
2. Attend one long 'Initiation' course (5 days) under the direction of one of Douieb's regional directors. These courses cover the yellow, orange and green belt syllabus, and are very hard work! 250 euros for non members 210 for members.
And
3. On the 3rd course you attend (which must be one of Richard's, you must complete a practical exam which tests your teaching skills, enthusiasm and technical ability. This is for a nominal admin fee of about 15-20 euros but it is not easy to pass. 
Because all three courses will take you most of a year at least (it took me 2 years) payments are spread. Furthermore, the courses are reasonably priced. Therefore you can become an instructor without being poor.

This is an extract from the FEKM website:

The instruction of Krav Maga is disseminated by instructors who have earned one of three diplomas:

·        INITIATOR: 
For instructors who have recently been introduced to Krav Maga and who have participated in two long training courses: the summer course in Montpellier and the winter course in the Paris area, as well as in the special initiation course, and who are willing to promote Krav Maga in their home region, while pursuing their own training. As far as possible we would like them to attend several short courses (typically, on Saturday afternoon in Paris and those conducted by the various teachers of the FEKM-RD). Students who have already been awarded a green belt are not obliged to participate in the initiation training but it is nevertheless recommended that they attend these courses. 

Participation in the three long training courses does not automatically entail the award of an initiator's diploma. This will be only be awarded subject to approval by the European Technical Director, taking into account the individuals pedagogical skills, their motivation and their technical ability. 

NB: as far as the Initiator diploma is concerned, attendance at the six Saturday training courses in Paris may stand in lieu of an initiation course. 



·        ASSISTANT MONITOR: 
This is for instructors who have achieved the minimum level of blue-belt. 



·        INSTRUCTOR:
For those who have achieved the minimum level of black belt, or an equivalent level. 




These ranks can be delivered only after approval by the F.E.K.M.-R.D European Technical Director. The awarding of grades as detailed above is subject to the general technical ability of the instructor, as well as to their motivation, their pedagogical ability,  and their moral rectitude and may be revised accordingly.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 2, 2007)

Ever consider Police/Military Sanda or Systema? It may be cheaper, but it sounds like it will take longer.


----------



## Remi Lessore (May 3, 2007)

Other systems may well take longer. Much of the vaunted efficiency of krav maga relates to the time it takes to learn. Because the IDF does not have the resources or the desire to train people for great lengths of time, the 'instinct-reflex-based' movements of KM contribute to the relatively short time it takes to learn effective moves and close combat mentality.
As far as cost is concerned, the FEKM instructor programme would cost (a minimum of) 890 euros - provided you were successful. Although this would entail much home study/practice and a great deal of motiviation from the practitioner in the supposed absence of a regular class to attend, I doubt that there are many serious and proffessional programs out there which would qualify an instructor for less.
Come to one of the courses. They are very good whether or not you want to be an instructor. 
Seeing is believing.


----------



## Jonathan (May 11, 2007)

A couple of the local KM schools will actually sponsor people to become instructors, as long as they agree to teach for some amount of time.  I'm not sure of the particulars, but that may be an approach you could look into.


----------



## Nobody (May 18, 2007)

So, is there an American organization that does it?  I mean certify instructor an what does it cost?


----------



## subgrappler (May 25, 2007)

http://renzokujiujitsu.tripod.com/blackbelt/id65.html

Heres a cheap one. But you get what you pay for.  Peace.


----------

